# Eyeliner Transfering on Eyelid



## minakokanmuri (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey all. I use Blacktrack Fluidline on my top eyelid, but it always transfers to my crease. Ugh. I am asian with monolids, and i don't know how to fix this problem. I try wearing eyeshadow primed with UDPP and then put Fluidline on, but it still transfers within a few hours. Any ideas? Thnx.


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 4, 2009)

Try setting the liner with a matching eyeshadow, like MAC Carbon. That may not completely alleviate the problems since your lids would still be touching your crease but it would definitely help it out.


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 4, 2009)

You can try using BeneFit's SheLaq overtop to set it.


----------



## cetati (Jan 4, 2009)

I second the eyeshadow suggestion.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 5, 2009)

I have somewhat of the same problem but my eyeliner transfers to the top of my lid because I have hooded eyelids. However, I just bought from Sephora from the Sephora brand a product called Gel Fixant Eyeliner, and it is amazing. It basically seals the eyeliner and sets it. Every since I haven't had a problem with my eyeliner shifting. I strongly recommend picking this up. I hope it helps!!!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 6, 2009)

*Try LiquidLast!*

You could try switching to LiquidLast. 

My eyes are deep set and my eyeliner and upper lid come in contact all the time, and once the LiquidLast is on there it stays put like whoa.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 8, 2009)

does it do this even after it dries?


----------



## ksaelee (Jan 8, 2009)

i only have this problem when i make thick lines, otherwise i usually make a thinner line in the inner to central part of my eye and thicker on the outside...that works for me


----------



## user79 (Jan 11, 2009)

The setting it with eyeshadow works in theory, but in practice, it makes the problem worse with hooded eyelids, because the shadow will just transfer back onto the lid. The only option is to actually use a sealant of some kind on top, or switch the product you're using all together. Try Revlon Colorstay liquid liner, I have hooded eyes and well and never had issues with it transferring.


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 14, 2009)

You could use a sealer on top (I've used Bare Essentuals Weather Everything Liner Sealer), but it's kind of a hassle to put eyeliner and then sealer, so I suggest trying a liquid liner.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have hooded eyes plus oily lids, and ALL liners smudge on me. But Liquidlast is showing potential though, I think I'm going back to get it.


----------



## Meisje (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_The setting it with eyeshadow works in theory, but in practice, it makes the problem worse with hooded eyelids, because the shadow will just transfer back onto the lid. The only option is to actually use a sealant of some kind on top, or switch the product you're using all together. Try Revlon Colorstay liquid liner, I have hooded eyes and well and never had issues with it transferring._

 
This. Setting with shadow doesn't work for me at all --- I just end up getting half-moons the color of the shadow on my upper eyelids.

I thought I was buying Colorstay but I bought the pen and it sucks.

Eyeliners I've tried that transfer/wear off due to eyelids touching making me look crazy:

Revlon Colorstay pencil, Cover Girl pencil
Coastal Scents gel liners (great base, smears as liner)
Revlon Colorstay felt tip pen (not the one MissChievous mentioned - a different one)
HIP gel liner

I didn't bother fluidline because it's a gel liner and they just don't work for me.

Liquidlast, as I mentioned, is great, but it's also thick and very difficult and time consuming to apply, so I can't use it in the morning.

I'm going to try that Sephora liner fixant and report back.


----------



## KYBankerGirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I have hooded eyelids and I too have issues with half-moons and eyeliners transferring. My only solution is bobbi brown gel eyeliners - and I have to let them dry really well and not make them too thick. I've never had to use a sealant or fixative on top of a gel liner. I prefer bb liners to mac's fluidline. Another option I have been able to use is to use powerpoint or teknakohl pencils and set them with translucent powder. There are some eye pencils shades that I love in pencils (buried treasure for example) and sometimes I just need the speed of a pencil. I use laura mercier trans powder.


----------

